# Summer 2010 Hawaii Airfares



## KauaiLover (Mar 26, 2010)

Sure would like some help on airfares from Westcoast to Honolulu for June and July 2010. I can travel from SFO or SAN but, the best I have seen on Hawaiian or American is $500++ 
With baggage charges each way the cost is really up there.
Last year I paid $340 for travel in late May. 
I think I will wait until later in April to see what happens this year.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 26, 2010)

May is off-season.  June through Aug., when the kids are out of school, is always higher.  The last 2 weeks of Aug. it should start to go down, and Sept. and Oct. will be much lower.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 26, 2010)

I saw something the other day about United fares to HI, on twitter by airfarewatchdog.


----------



## johnfornal (Mar 26, 2010)

*Just booked 8/20*

You are right as I have checked for the past five days only to see the fares to Kauai from SAN creep up....

I choose CLD to LAX to LIH on United for about $600 and added econ plus for another $130...but I had a discount coupon to help out...

If you see the schedule they will leave at 6AM but since we are only about 5 mins from CLD...no lines...no wait...it was worth it...and 1 PM departure supposedly returning at 10:45 PM on the same route...No parking costs or asking the family..

That way we saved the hassle of SAN and got an extra half day on the front and back of the trip...worth another $200 to me.

Tried SAN or SFO to HNL less than $500 and then using miles or less than $100 on Hawaiian...

I have the Hawaiian miles do you? Do you need some.

John


----------



## isisdave (Mar 27, 2010)

I've been looking since October and summer fares have been awful.

Right now (since a week or so ago) the best deal for 6/19 is from SAN ($669 to LIH; $509 for HNL). I did see a cheaper deal if you could leave 6/20 on Hawaiian I think, but don't remember which airport.  From LAX is still $765. [This really annoys me, since when leaving from SAN you have to change in LAX to the same plane that costs $115 more.] Don't forget baggage fees. 

Last time I looked, the seat maps were still fairly empty.  

We have Waiohai reservations for two weeks, but I'm seriously considering not going this year if I can't find some flights under $600 pretty soon.  Car rental is still awful too; I have 2 weeks in an intermediate I reserved months ago for $454, which I consider too much.

Boy, I sound grumpy.  I guess I _need _a trip to Hawaii.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 27, 2010)

Crap, I'm looking to book next summer. Now I'm thinking it so won't be possible.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 27, 2010)

*isisdave & john*



isisdave said:


> I've been looking since October and summer fares have been awful.
> 
> Right now (since a week or so ago) the best deal for 6/19 is from SAN ($669 to LIH; $509 for HNL). I did see a cheaper deal if you could leave 6/20 on Hawaiian I think, but don't remember which airport.  From LAX is still $765. [This really annoys me, since when leaving from SAN you have to change in LAX to the same plane that costs $115 more.] Don't forget baggage fees.
> 
> ...



Isisdave: We live in Carlsbad and am interested in your Carlsbad airport experience.  Does the plane land close to your LAX departure area?  Is parking still free at Carlsbad and easy to find a space?  Are your bags cleared all the way to Kauai; i.e. no security hassles?

john:  Try Priceline--we are heading to Maui on June 29-July 9 and got a bid accepted for intermediate car at $11/day.  Got Alamo.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 27, 2010)

*whoops - reverse my questions*



Cathyb said:


> Isisdave: We live in Carlsbad and am interested in your Carlsbad airport experience.  Does the plane land close to your LAX departure area?  Is parking still free at Carlsbad and easy to find a space?  Are your bags cleared all the way to Kauai; i.e. no security hassles?
> 
> john:  Try Priceline--we are heading to Maui on June 29-July 9 and got a bid accepted for intermediate car at $11/day.  Got Alamo.



It is too early in morning   -- I got my statements reversed with john and dave, sorry.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 27, 2010)

I think the Carlsbad airport now charges $3 or $5 a day to park since they built the new parking lot.  Checked bags are cleared to the final destination.  Security is a breeze- everyone sits in the waiting area and about 20 minutes before the flight they open up the security checkpoint.   The only problem is that I have found flights running late or getting cancelled out of Carlsbad.

I went to Maui a few weeks ago and flew Hawaiian out of San Diego and the fare was around $500- seems to really spike the middle of June.  

If you apply for a Hawaiian arilines credit card you get 20,000 miles plus a coupon for 25% off 2 round trip flights. Cost is $50 for the first year.  If you have a Starwood American Express or other American Express card with the Membership rewards feature you can transfer miles to Hawaiian.  I have found frequent flyer availability on Hawaiian out of San Diego to be pretty good except for Friday and Sunday flights.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 27, 2010)

*Carlsbadguy - question*



Carlsbadguy said:


> I think the Carlsbad airport now charges $3 or $5 a day to park since they built the new parking lot.  Checked bags are cleared to the final destination.  Security is a breeze- everyone sits in the waiting area and about 20 minutes before the flight they open up the security checkpoint.   The only problem is that I have found flights running late or getting cancelled out of Carlsbad.
> 
> I went to Maui a few weeks ago and flew Hawaiian out of San Diego and the fare was around $500- seems to really spike the middle of June.
> 
> If you apply for a Hawaiian arilines credit card you get 20,000 miles plus a coupon for 25% off 2 round trip flights. Cost is $50 for the first year.  If you have a Starwood American Express or other American Express card with the Membership rewards feature you can transfer miles to Hawaiian.  I have found frequent flyer availability on Hawaiian out of San Diego to be pretty good except for Friday and Sunday flights.



When using Hawaiian, do you have to fly into Oahu or are there non-stops to Maui , Big Island or Kauai?

Also, did you miss your connection in LAX when your flight was cancelled?  I don't think my nerves could take that.  We stay overnight at Marriott Courtyard in El Segundo and park our car for up to 14 nights for the price of the one night room -- these days that is just under $200.


----------



## isisdave (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Cathyb,

I do intend to try Priceline, but not until I've committed to going to Hawaii this summer by buying an air ticket.

Last time I flew out of Carlsbad was, um, about 1981. No terminal, no security, no nothin'; kinda like a Greyhound bus stop for airplanes.

Dave


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 27, 2010)

During the summer Hawaiian has nonstops from San Diego to Maui. I think the end of June to early September. I remember a few years ago we went to Maui the very end of August and we used American Miles and took the nonstop to Maui, but comming home we had to take the flight thru LAX.  In March, we flew to Honolulu and then transferred to another flight to Maui.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 28, 2010)

All I can say is that last summer (late June through early July) we had an airfare that was under $350 p/p out of LAX to HNL ...now it seems to be running over or close to $500 p/p for the same time frame...


----------



## bailey (Mar 28, 2010)

We have plans to go during Christmas.  The lowest fares I've found so far out of either SAN or LAX were $900!!!  OUCH!!  
I didn't know there was an airport in Carlsbad!  That's good to know.

I just might have to look into that credit card, thanks for that suggestion.  If airfares are that expensive  we may be staying home.   

If anyone hears of any great fare sales, be sure to let me know!!


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 28, 2010)

*Carlsbad airport*



isisdave said:


> Hi Cathyb,
> 
> I do intend to try Priceline, but not until I've committed to going to Hawaii this summer by buying an air ticket.
> 
> ...



Carlsbad Airport has torn down the old buildings and put up new ones along with a restaurant.  United flies most of the routes to LAX and another investor is about 80% complete with finalizing for another smaller airline that will do Sacramento and other areas.  We drive by and see the outside, but haven't stopped to see the inside yet.


----------



## KauaiLover (Mar 29, 2010)

I only have 12,226 miles and I think it takes 40,000 for RT to Honolulu. I may use the miles for Honolulu to Lihue unless I get a really cheap airfare online.


----------



## lorilulu (Mar 30, 2010)

I was able to get tickets today on American roundtrip out of Lax to Maui ( for 2 weeks at the Kuleana Club where we own) then onto Honolulu for a week at the Ko Olina, taxes and fees included, for $623.  My daughters friend is going just LAX to Maui and back and it cost $708!  Go figure!  I really hate paying that much, but it's not too bad, I think. I got sooo tired of looking for airfare for days-it was driving me batty- so I am glad I'm done and can move on-- to things like car rentals.


----------



## kkelley (Apr 12, 2010)

I've been using BING.com to track airfare from Phoenix. Last Thursday night for 30 MINUTES there was a sale phx to lih for $460!. June 4 to June 19. That took care of half of my "party". Now I'm looking for the 4 to the 11th or 5th to 12th and it is running about $580, but Bing says WAIT so I'm hanging in there and checking frequently. 

We have used Bing to travel east and west from Phoenix and they have been accurate in their predictions, just wish they had a notifier that pinged you when they drop. LOL I know there has to be an "app for that". 

I took a leap of faith to trade for a week and then hold off on airfare this year, usually I do it the other way - Buy a ticket when they are cheap and take a leap of faith for a trade. 

*I'm a teacher so we don't get much choice of when to go - small window between regular school year and summer school. This year we were scheduled to be out of school on the 28th of May when fares are much much cheaper, but then we had 7 snow days and we have to make them up so we don't get out till the 3rd.


----------



## Darlene (Apr 12, 2010)

I found airfare from SLC to LIH for $530 for August using USAirways, but it would take 12.5 hours both ways. I'm not sure. Would you do it?


----------



## isisdave (Apr 13, 2010)

US Airways has just popped up with LAX  to LIH for $100 less than the others ... BUT it's via Phoenix.  Yes, you fly the opposite way for 80 minutes, wait 2.5 hours on the ground, and then fly nonstop 6.5 hours  to Lihue.  I'll bet this is the same arrangement as leaving from SLC, but at least you don't have to go backwards to start!

There are flights from San Diego that are $120 less than flights from LAX, even though you change onto the same flights in LA.  Going, that's not too bad, but I don't know how I could keep my family from bailing in LA instead of changing (with 2 hour layover) to a SAN commuter flight.  I might try to figure out a carryon-only arrangement, probably with car rental to and from airport.


----------



## yeereid (Apr 13, 2010)

I go to Hawaii about 2x year and one of those trips is usually in June.  I fly out of LAX and I consider any price under $500 a steal!  Going rate in prime summer months are anywhere from $550-700.  Anything above $700 is high for me, but I've gotten used to the $500-600 range.  I've only seen the low fares in Spring and Fall.  I just booked an exchange thru RCI at HGVC King's Landing in Oct 2011 and I'm hoping that I'll be able to score a good fare!


----------



## Darlene (Apr 13, 2010)

From SLC it is via Phoenix, HNL, Lihue. so 2 stops making it a 12.5 hour flight  both ways.  We usually fly SLC to either LAX or SFO  to destination (Kona, or Maui, or Lihue) for 9 about hours. I don't mind the going, but the return is miserable.
What happens if we don't show on the last leg of the flight to Lihue? Will they cancel our return flight?


----------

